# My Crisse



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I just received a phone call from a woman at the Humane Society of NY, thanking us for making automatic monthly donations to the society. I said, oh no, thank you, my Crisse came from there. She says, Crisse, the little white dog? I know Crisse, you sent pictures of her when you first got her, Crisse is on my screen saver! Everyone here remembers Crisse. 

How cool is that? This woman wasn't even the one I dealt with while adopting Crisse. Just think, Crisse was dropped off at the ACC and could have been killed. We are truly blessed!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Sweet swwet story and little girl!! :wub: x0x0 N


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That is really really sweet! I truly believe that the people who work at shelters and with rescue organizations have enormous love for the fluffs they work with. We had a simliar experience recently while shopping at Petsmart in our area. We were getting ready to check out with some new things for Hunter (shhh...they were his Easter gifts) and a woman walking a dog came up to my husband and said "That's Hunter isn't it?!?" We were shocked. She started telling us how much everyone missed him and his silliness as well as his growls when he wanted to be heard. She was describing him to a T! She spent some time loving on him and asked if she could report that she had seen us. It was very nice and made me feel really good about his stay at the shelter. 

I think it is so thoughtful that you give a monthly donation - I am sure it makes a big difference to them and they certainly appreciate it if they took the time to call  !!!!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ May 13 2009, 12:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775759


> I just received a phone call from a woman at the Humane Society of NY, thanking us for making automatic monthly donations to the society. I said, oh no, thank you, my Crisse came from there. She says, Crisse, the little white dog? I know Crisse, you sent pictures of her when you first got her, Crisse is on my screen saver! Everyone here remembers Crisse.
> 
> How cool is that? This woman wasn't even the one I dealt with while adopting Crisse. Just think, Crisse was dropped off at the ACC and could have been killed. We are truly blessed!
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


This makes my heart SING! :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Kerry that is the coolest of the cool. Crisse ROCKS ~ :rockon: 

Gosh, I love her. I'm going to put her precious smile on my screen saver. 

Just looking at her brightens my day.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Aww, what a heart warming story!!!!! :wub: Crisse is such a sweet :heart: !!!! She is lucky to have such an amazing Mom!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awwww, how could someone NOT have Crisse as their screen saver??? Just looking at the smile will make your day better. :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That is so sweet, Kerry! But, I'm not surprised - Crisse stole my heart, too. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Kerry, how sweet is that? :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, how awesome is that


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet story and wonderful Happy ending for Crisse - and you :wub: .


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is such a sweet story!

Linda


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> That is really really sweet! I truly believe that the people who work at shelters and with rescue organizations have enormous love for the fluffs they work with. We had a simliar experience recently while shopping at Petsmart in our area. We were getting ready to check out with some new things for Hunter (shhh...they were his Easter gifts) and a woman walking a dog came up to my husband and said "That's Hunter isn't it?!?" We were shocked. She started telling us how much everyone missed him and his silliness as well as his growls when he wanted to be heard. She was describing him to a T! She spent some time loving on him and asked if she could report that she had seen us. It was very nice and made me feel really good about his stay at the shelter.
> 
> Aww, that's amazing, Erin. You must have been so proud! Hunter is absolutely adorable.
> xoxox


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That is such a sweet story!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think everyone that sees that smile on Crisse's face has to love her. That a great story and I think you're both so lucky. You're lucky that you found Crisse and Crisse's lucky you found her. That's one happy ending. 
You should send them more pictures so they can see all the TLC she has (it shows). :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: lovely story kerry


----------

